

Medical Membership Billing: There Is a Better Way - EpiphanyMachine
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/membership-billing-better-way-sonja-horner

======
cnst
Please don't submit articles behind paywall.

The submitted URL results in the redirect to
[https://www.linkedin.com/start/join?trk=login_reg_redirect&s...](https://www.linkedin.com/start/join?trk=login_reg_redirect&session_redirect=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.linkedin.com%2Fpulse%2Fmembership-
billing-better-way-sonja-horner), without any actual content being shown.

~~~
EpiphanyMachine
works for me in incognito in chrome, no paywall

also works if I clear all setting in firefox

